# Sigelei Fuchai 200W TC Box Mod in Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (4/12/15)

NOW IN STOCK AT SIR VAPE!!







Sigelei Fuchai 200W TC Box Mod

The Fuchai 200W TC Box Mod is Sigelei's newest entry into the high performance variable wattage and temperature control mod segment, designing a highly functional, visually appealing, and cost effective device that has the capability to output up to 200W along with full temperature control that supports Ni200 Nickel and Titanium in an ergonomically shaped chassis. The Fuchai features a range of 5 to 200W powered by two high amperage 18650 batteries (sold separately) that, in conjunction with the capability to fire atomizer resistances from 0.05 to 2.5 ohms, gives it the power to easily handle Sub-Ohm Tanks and rebuildable platforms. Also integrated is Sigelei's temperature control module that can be utilized with Ni200 Nickel and Titanium heating elements from 212 to 572 degrees Fahrenheit. The OLED Screen features a quadrant based display that arranges atomizer resistance, output power, output temperature, output voltage and battery life neatly. The chassis is manufactured out of high quality Zinc Alloy which is then finished with a light rubberized texture, and in conjunction with the rhomboidal shape of the Fuchai, makes handling and ergonomics easy and fatigue free.The dual magnetized door allows for easy battery swapping while ensuring a tight and snug fit. Stainless Steel threadpoints and a copper spring loaded 510 ensures durability and high conductivity, respectively. Entering the market as the successor to the extremely popular Sigelei 150W TC while improving ergonomics, performance and affordability, the Sigelei Fuchai 200W TC is the quintessential budget friendly performance device from Sigelei's stable.

Product Features:
5 to 200W Power Range
0.5 to 7.5V Output Range
0.05 to 2.5 ohms Atomizer Resistance Range
Full Temperature Control Output
212 to 572 Degrees Fahrenheit
Ni200 Nickel Mode
Titanium Mode
0.05 ohm Minimum Atomizer Resistance
When Installing a New Temperature Controlled Build, Firmly Press and Hold the 'V' Button, Then Press the Fire Button to Correctly Read Current Atomizer Resistance.
Dual High Amperage 18650 Battery Operation
In Series
Sold Separately
OLED Screen
Quadrant Based
Atomizer Resistance
Output Voltage
Output Temperature
Output Power
Battery Life Indicator
Dual Magnetized Battery Door
Input High Voltage/Low Voltage/Short Circuit/Low Resistance/Reverse Polarity/Overheating Protection
Spring Loaded Copper 510 Connection
Stainless Steel Threadpoints
Zinc Alloy Construction
Angled Chassis Design
Ergonomic Improvement to Squared Feel

Product Includes:
One Sigelei Fuchai 200W TC
One Silicone Sleeve
Instruction Manual
Warranty Card
Authentication Guide

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/sigelei-fuchai-200w-tc-box-mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------

